# Sintaro



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The website is not recent...........the last litter announced is for Feb 2015
I would try calling them and asking questions and I did notice that they do like visitors to visit their kennel That they show their dogs is a good sign!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks, Mollymuima

Yup, you are right. I didn't notice at first that the litter was dated last year. I guess I will have to call. I was hoping for a little input from this group, if anyone had heard of them before I called. Anyone have any experience with this breeder??


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry that I don't know of that breeder. Hopefully someone else will chime in. Breeders are pretty busy and many don't keep their Web sites up to the minute. I gave up on the "contact us" links and chanced calls.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you live close? is that why you are interested? If so I would take them up on the offer to stop by.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Do you live close? is that why you are interested? If so I would take them up on the offer to stop by.


I have relatives in Spokane who are also interested in a Standard Poodle. They asked me to let them know if I came across a breeder near them while I was looking for a puppy. I am SW of Seattle. I'm willing to go further afield than just my area, or even my state, but they were hoping to find someone local. I was hoping for a good report for Sintaro because they haven't been very discerning in the past. They just didn't really understand about what makes a good (or bad) breeder. They are fabulous dog owners, though, really take great care of their dogs. This will be their first poodle...always had Collies before this.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I admit to thinking that it might be fun to have siblings!


----------

